# Facial Hair, Who Has It?



## TommyD (Feb 18, 2016)

Full beard, think Duck Dynasty, but unfortunately it's thin on top so I keep it very short. Once it warms up again, against wifey's wishes, it's getting shaved off....top of my head that is.

Who has what?


----------



## francist (Feb 18, 2016)

Full beard as well, but not as long as I used to keep it. Maybe 3/8" or so? Haven't been clean-shaven for 25 yrs!

-frank


----------



## kvt (Feb 18, 2016)

Full beard, was longer but got trimmed up a few week back.  Now shorter but still all there.   Now the hair on the top of the head is the longest it has been in over 35 years.  (but always out of the way around machinery.)


----------



## Bill Gruby (Feb 18, 2016)

Full beard here.

 "Billy G"


----------



## stupoty (Feb 18, 2016)

I mix it up a bit, i let it grow out then shape it up in some interesting way then chop it all off again.

Stuart


----------



## CluelessNewB (Feb 18, 2016)

I have had facial hair since 1976, as soon as the Navy let me grow it back after boot camp!

Shaving is an absurd ritual.


----------



## Karl_T (Feb 18, 2016)

I shaved to get married in 1980, kept it up till after the honeymoon. Other than that full beard sense 1972


----------



## wawoodman (Feb 18, 2016)

Just what it shows in the picture. Since 1968.


----------



## MikeWi (Feb 18, 2016)

mustache since forever, but I recently added a goatee.  One of those things I've always wanted to try, but resisted because that's what everyone seems to have these days.  Finally caved.  Wife likes it anyway.   Had a full beard when I was younger, but according to those around me, it made me look mean and constantly angry.  Finally got tired of all the "whats got you all ticked off?" questions and shaved it off. LOL


----------



## stupoty (Feb 18, 2016)

Hang on is it to late to make an ex-girlfriend joke? 

Stuart


----------



## jpfabricator (Feb 18, 2016)

Foo man choo, forever. 
I shaved my head and mustace one night about 2 years after my wife and I married.
She freaked out when I came out of the bathroom!


Sent from somewhere in East Texas Jake Parker


----------



## Terrywerm (Feb 18, 2016)

Full beard here too, not very long though. Avatar tells it all. Shaved it all off only one time when I was involved in community theater. Had a blast with that, but current work schedule just will not allow it any more. Came out on stage and my mom didn't realize it was me until I said my first lines.


----------



## Hawkeye (Feb 19, 2016)

I've almost always had a beard to some extent, except for the 13 years I was a firefighter. Full beard at present.


----------



## mzayd3 (Feb 19, 2016)

Full beard for the last 12 years. Except one time I slipped while trimming it and ended up with a goatee.  The kids completely flipped and were scared of the "stranger"!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## pineyfolks (Feb 19, 2016)

Full beard. 3/8 to 1/2" according to my trimmer and as gray as can be. The only thing I shave is my head in the summer.


----------



## David S (Feb 19, 2016)

Full beard here as well, since the 70's.  Beard has been grey for some time, however lots of hair on top and still mostly brown.

David


----------



## fixit (Feb 19, 2016)

picture worth 1000 words


----------



## Grumpy Gator (Feb 19, 2016)

_Full beard here.Used to ware hair long and tied back but Lupus has made that not an option anymore._
_Shaving is like  neck ties I can see no reason for either._
_*G*_


----------



## ogberi (Feb 19, 2016)

Shaved head for the last 20 years, moustache and goatee is the usual thing.  Tried a full beard, but didn't care for it.  I usually keep the goatee and 'stache about 1/4-3/8 long.  Started going grey in my late 20's, goatee is now almost totally grey, moustache is not far behind.


----------



## TOOLMASTER (Feb 19, 2016)

you are just wearing it upside down...



fixit said:


> View attachment 122591
> 
> picture worth 1000 words


----------



## kvt (Feb 19, 2016)

ogberi,  I start turning gray at 15,  now most is gray and very little color.


----------



## Cheeseking (Feb 19, 2016)

Me an outlier. Clean all the way around.  Its a pain to maintain.   I don't like tasting my adventures long afterwards...


----------



## great white (Feb 20, 2016)

I'm airforce and a flier, so no facial hair allowed. (Ie: O2 mask sealing, nbcw mask sealing, etc)

Even if I do grow it (winter carnival, etc)  it starts to drive me nuts after 3-4 days and has to come off.

After 26 years with nothing because of military, its just become a way of life for me I guess.

Used to have a mustache, but wife doesn't like them. She says only 1970's porn stars andngay guys have mustaches. Won't smooch if I have one, so none for sure for me!


----------



## savarin (Feb 20, 2016)

Only a mo now, did have a full beard but it wont grow even so looks tatty.
Still kept it for 6 years.
Did have a mo with looong drops 2" below the chin but wife hated it.


----------



## eugene13 (Feb 20, 2016)

I've had a mustache since 1972, started growing a full beard in the winter when we moved to Montana in 1983, then the company said no full beards about 1995, might need to wear a respirator, when they changed their minds in 1999 I tried the full beard again and it was all white, I've gone full circle, now just the mustache, but for the past 15 years or so I've started getting only 1 haircut a year so I'm hairy in March and bald in the middle of April.


----------



## vtcnc (Apr 19, 2016)

Goatee since about 20 yr old. Wife and kids freak when I've shaved it a few times. It always comes back.

Last year, made a bet in the factory about a production record. It's amazing what motivates a team. They jumped through their arses to get a chance to shave my head. I've kept it ever since!

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------

